# How are you doing on your bracket?



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I have 11/16 sweet 16 teams alive, 7/8 elite 8 teams alive, and 4/4 fina lfour teams still.
LSU
Memphis
UConn
Nova
were my final four to bergin with, i'd stick with if filling otu a bracket starting after 2 rounds, except maybe put texas in for lsu,but you gotta have a sleeper in the final four right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

11/16 Sweet 16 Teams Alive: 
Duke, LSU, Texas, Memphis, Bradley, UCLA, UCONN, Wichita State, BC, Florida, Georgetown

7/8 Elite 8 Teams Alive: 
Duke, Texas, Memphis, UCLA, UCONN, BC, Georgetown

4/4 Final Four Teams Alive:
Texas, UCLA, UCONN, B.C.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm tied for first on the yahoo bbb.net pick'em and barely hanging on without the help of the Big Ten.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I've got 12 Sweet 16 teams in: Duke, LSU, Texas, Memphis, Bradley, Gonzaga, UCLA, UCONN, Wichita St, Villanova, Boston College, and Florida. 

I only have six Elite 8 teams still alive since Michigan State and Iowa have both been eliminated. 

All four of my Final 4 teams still remain.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I have 14/16 sweet sixteens left (everybody accept for Bradley/George Mason)

Elite 8 still alive

final four still alive


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

my bracket has started to fall apart. i lost kansas(final four) in the first round but my bracket was still looking pretty strong. then this round i lost ohio state(final four) and unc(elite 8). i still have texas and uconn alive for the final four(with texas beating uconn in the championship) and duke, ucla, and villanova alive for the elite 8.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

My bracket sucks:

9/16 sweet sixteen
5/8 elite eight
3/4 final four


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

11/16 Sweet 16 teams in: Duke, UConn, Villanova, Gonzaga, Wichita State, Texas, Memphis, LSU, Florida, Washington, Boston College

7/8 Elite 8 teams in: Uconn, Villanova, Florida, Gonzaga, Memphis, Texas, Duke

4/4 Final Four: Uconn, Villanova, Gonzaga, Duke


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Comfortably in last place/


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

sMaK said:


> 11/16 Sweet 16 teams in: Duke, UConn, Villanova, Gonzaga, *Wichita State*, Texas, Memphis, LSU, Florida, Washington, Boston College
> 
> 7/8 Elite 8 teams in: Uconn, Villanova, Florida, Gonzaga, Memphis, Texas, Duke
> 
> 4/4 Final Four: Uconn, Villanova, Gonzaga, Duke


:eek8: !!!

11/16 Sweet 16 teams in: Duke, LSU, Texas, Memphis, UCLA, UConn, Washington, Villanova, Boston College, Florida, Georgetown

6/8 Elite 8 teams in: Duke, Texas, Memphis, UConn, Boston College, Florida

4/4 Final Four: Duke, Memphis, UConn, Boston College

Not a total wreck, but I've come to terms and am now just pulling for all the upsets. I'm about middle of the pack in a pool of 50.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I have 10/16, 6/8, and 2/4. :sigh:


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

11/16 in sweet 16- Duke, UCONN, Nova, Memphis, texas, Georgetown, Florida, Gonzaga, BC, UCLA, LSU

6/8 in elite 8- Duke, UCONN, UCLA, Texas, Florida, BC

4/4 in final 4- UCLA, Duke, UCONN, BC

and somehow I am tied for 27th out of 177 people :banana:.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i was doing better up until sunday.

(11) Sweet 16 - Wichita St, Duke, UConn, Nova, Memphis, Texas, Florida, Gonzaga, UCLA, LSU, BC

(6) Elite Eight - Duke, Texas, Memphis, UCLA, UConn, Villanova

(3) Final Four - Texas, UCLA, UConn

OSU losing really killed me.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

my bracket isnt too bad....

12/16 sweet 16 teams: duke, lsu, wv, texas, memphis, gonzaga, ucla, uconn, nova, bc, florida, gtown

7/8 elite 8 teams: duke, texas, memphis, ucla, uconn, florida, and bc

4/4 final 4 teams: duke, ucla, uconn, bc


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

10/16 Sweet 16 Teams Alive: 
Duke, Texas, Memphis, Bradley, Gonzaga, UCONN, Washington, Nova, BC, Georgetown

6/8 Elite 8 Teams Alive: 
Duke, Texas, Memphis, Washington, Nova, Georgetown

4/4 Final Four Teams Alive:
Texas, Memphis, Washington, Nova

Im also tied for first in the bbb.net pickem game on yahoo and two other office pools im in


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

12/16 Sweet Sixteen teams remaining...Missing George Mason, Wichita State, Georgetown, and Bradley..

7/8 Elite Eight remaining LSU, Texas, Memphis, Gonzaga, UConn, BC, Florida

4/4 Final Four remaining Texas, Memphis, UConn, Florida


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Damn, I thought I was gonna go 4/4 today. But of course, Gonzaga blows it.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I'm #1 and have a 3 point lead over everyone else in the bbb.net yahoo bracket pickem thingy.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I woulda had 7/8 elite 8 teams if the zags hadn't blew it, but anyways all final 4 still left and 6 elite 8 teams in there. 1st in both my yahoo pools im in...damn why didn't i find a pool with money in it this year?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

With twenty people in our office pool with twenty bucks a pop i'm sitting pretty with a couple different chances to win..

I have Texas, Zags, UCONN, and Florida as my final four
Texas vs UCONN
then the CONS taking it all.. pun intended 

If Texas and Florida make it to the Final Four its almost a Lock for me to win it all. The irony of it all is if Texas wins I loose... but I won't too be upset over it since it'll keep my avatar shinin'


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I only have one team left....Florida.

But they are the team I picked to win it all, so I still have a very good chance to win it all. In my pool, there's 22 people. I picked Florida to win and one other person picked UCLA to win it all.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i was #1 before today. But now with Florida winning and UCONN losing i'm definitely dropping. I only have 1 final four team left in UCLA and my brackets had them losing to Texas in the final four anyway.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I have 0 Final 4 teams left. In my pool only one person has their champ left, UCLA. 6 People have UCLA in the Final 4, 4 have UF, and 2 have LSU. 0 for George Mason, obviously. It's a pool of like 50 or 60 people, too. What a ridiculous tourney.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I have 0 Final 4 teams left. Not a single person in my pool of 48 has more than 1 Final 4 pick correct. Crazy. Some got UCLA in, some got UF in, but none have both.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

All my final 4 picks were wrong. but i saw the leaderboard on yahoo, and someone had all 4 right! i have NOO clue how they guessed that.


----------

